# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Нет звука

## FReeZ777

Доброго времени суток.
Проблема у меня такая: отсутствует звук
Аудиокарта - Realtek AC 97, встроенная
Недавно пришлось разобрать комп до мелочей, в целях чистки
Собрал обратно согласно инструкции, но звук пропал
В инете читал про то , что это может быть вызвано отключением CFPA (Front Panel Audio Connector) , однако он подключен
Мама вроде как Intel i865PE, но думаю это не столь важно
Просьба помочь

----------


## rusalenko

> что это может быть вызвано отключением CFPA


Частое явление - по мануалу от мамы посмотри какие ноги коротить надо на CFPA, возможно перемычки снял оттуда, на панели не пробовал подключать звук?

oo
oo
oo
ox
oo
обычно так!

----------


## FReeZ777

Перемычек изначально небыло. они впаяны в виде двух проводов в коннектор как раз как ты показал на схеме. Колонки подключать к переднему пробовал, 0 эффекта.

----------


## Terror

> Перемычек изначально небыло. они впаяны в виде двух проводов в коннектор как раз как ты показал на схеме. Колонки подключать к переднему пробовал, 0 эффекта.


Имхо, если у вас перемычки впаяны, куда же вы подключаете провода от передней панели?!

----------


## FReeZ777

> Имхо, если у вас перемычки впаяны, куда же вы подключаете провода от передней панели?!


Перемычки впаяны в КОННЕКТОР, а не в порт.

----------

